# angeln in vietnam+kambodscha



## gigizinho (28. November 2006)

hallo
ich will im januar+februar nach vietnam(vorranging mekong delta und süden) und nach kambodscha reisen. hat jemand erfahrung mit dem angeln dort unten?? 
danke
g.


----------



## Thaichris69 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in vietnam+kambodscha*



gigizinho schrieb:


> hallo
> ich will im januar+februar nach vietnam(vorranging mekong delta und süden) und nach kambodscha reisen. hat jemand erfahrung mit dem angeln dort unten??
> danke
> g.


Zu der Zeit bin ich auch da, BKK, Laos, Kambodscha, Kho Chang, Phuket.
Leider habe ich auch keine Erfahrung vom angeln in Asien,
warte darauf ob jemand antwortet.
Thaichris69


----------



## gigizinho (8. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in vietnam+kambodscha*

hallo
so wieder zu hause und wenig gefangen. kambotscha und vietnam sind leider hoffnungslos überfischt. kambotscha hat dann noch das problem das an den küsten mit dynamid gefischt wurde.deshalb existieren keine riffe mehr, somit auch kaum fisch.
in sihanoukville ist es möglich mit einer tauchgruppe auch angeln zu fahren, dauert aber auch 2 tage wegen der anfahrt zu den gründen, die in richtung thailand liegen.
im mekong dann genau das selbe. das problem dort ist die infrastructur. die fischer verstehen kaum englsch und es gibt halt noch keine specialisierten scouts oder ähnliches, die einem weiterhelfen können.
kleine fische fängt man immer , aber das wars dann auch.
die vietnamesische küste ist ausser an 2-3 stränden dann aber auch völlig mit stellnetzen oder krabbenfallen zugeflastert, das da kaum noch fische in der brandung ankommen. eigendlich schade.
selbst beim schnorcheln habe ich kaum fische über 30cm gesehen.

g.


----------

